# Vote in the 2016 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *What new vehicle should be Car of the Year? Here’s your chance to decide.*
> 
> The AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards are back and we’re once again giving you, our readers, the opportunity to vote on what the best car of 2016 should be.
> 
> ...


Hurry and Vote in the 2016 AutoGuide.com Reader’s Choice Car of the Year Awards at AutoGuide.com.


----------

